

DropCam raises $6M for video monitoring and cloud streaming service - plusbryan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/21/accel-leads-6m-round-in-video-monitoring-and-cloud-streaming-service-dropcam/

======
sidvis
Congrats guys, this is great news!

